
How do you find the time to do everything? - nvr219
https://ask.metafilter.com/325975/How-do-you-find-the-time-to-do-everything
======
anoncoward111
I don't find time to do nearly any of the stuff on this list, to be honest. I
used to be upset about that, but now I really don't care anymore.

I put a priority on free, easy activities that overlap with each other. For
example, I rarely exercise, because when I do, I usually get injured or don't
get a big reward from it.

Instead, I eat less and cook my own meals more. I cook with my gf, I cook with
my parents. So now I save money, increase my health, and increase my time
spent on fun hobbies.

I've given up on the notion that life should be some grand amazing thing. I
think you should heavily appreciate the small successes in life ("I cleaned
the house today!") rather than chase the perfect career, perfect body, perfect
spouse, perfect image etc.

